# Looking for a laser level tool



## DIYFREEMAN (Apr 22, 2010)

I am looking for a laser level, to align my photo and pictures on wall.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

I have never dealt iwth a laser level - so I have no advice in that area.
However, I was a framer for years and my advice is to measure and relocate hangers or shorten wires to get the hanging point of all your pictures at the same spot - that will help.
Of course using any other tool to help mark and measure distance/etc will help, too - but if your wires and brackets are all different it makes it more complicated.


----------



## DIYFREEMAN (Apr 22, 2010)

GREAT. Thanks for advice, I will try your method once I back home.

But I am also interesting on laser, cause I have seen a guy using laser level before.
It looks great but the price is relative high (up to 1000USD).
I am checking the video one, if below my budget (250USD) I may try it!!


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

DIYFREEMAN said:


> I am looking for a laser level, to align my photo and pictures on wall.


Hi - Ive got a Black and Decker Crossfire that I like a lot. Use it for a lot a lot more than hanging pictures also.

I did some research on the one in the video. I could only find them sold in wholesale quantities, minimum order of 100 units. Price was $90-100/USD ea FOB Hong Kong. Can imaging the price when they hit the beach here. 
The Crossfire self levels and shoots a vertical, horizontal or both beams. Beam is visible for 20 or so feet in a normally lit indoor room. Pretty much usless outside on a bright day though. I got mine through Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1271991894&sr=1-1


----------



## DIYFREEMAN (Apr 22, 2010)

It is funny, do it needs to use with tripod? I don't want to carry a tripod at different location.
Thanks for your recommendation:thumbsup:!!


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a laser level which I'm sure was under the $50 range. It shoots a horizontal line, a vertical line, and a cross-type line. It can be tripod mounted, I use my camera tripod, and I have just sat it on something stacked up to be the right height. It's in my work trailer, can't remember the name but it's yellow-bought at the orange apron store. For picture hanging I use a wooden yard stick with a screw through it at six (6) inches. I hang the picture on the screw head, hold the yardstick up and have someone (customer, friend) view the picture at the correct height and level with other pictures. Then-I slightly press the screw point to mark exactly where I should put my mounting anchor. This has always worked good for me. David


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

DIYFREEMAN said:


> It is funny, do it needs to use with tripod? I don't want to carry a tripod at different location.
> Thanks for your recommendation:thumbsup:!!


 
The Black and Decker doesn't need a tripod, just sit it on any convenient flat surface; ladder rung, mantlepiece, window sill. Or, you can hang it from the the ceiling or other overhang. It has a tie point on top. Or, you can hang it on a wall, has a keyhole hanger slot on the back. There is a tripod mounting hole but is a bit difficult to mount on a camera tripod. The screws on the tripods tend to be a bit short.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Laser levels come in many price ranges and qualities. I saw one that was reasonably priced, but after reading the package, found it was "accurate to within 3/8" in 30 feet". To me, that is not accurate. Remember that your pictures are hanging on a wall, and the ceiling (which is what people will also see) may not be level. Take a measurement down from the ceiling in a couple places and throw up a normal level across the marks to see if it is within your standards.


----------



## DIYFREEMAN (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi all, I just got a laser level finally!! I search a lot in website, and got a manual laser level device. It is in my budget, below 100.

It is only palm size with angle finder and laser line, and it is rechargeable!! I hate to purchase one time only battery. That's great for me.


I like the laser line, I can put it close to wall and draw the line in any angle immediately. 
I am planning to mount my pictures in a ladder shape, with laser line aligned in 45 degree.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

DIYFREEMAN said:


> Hi all, I just got a laser level finally!! I search a lot in website, and got a manual laser level device. It is in my budget, below 100.
> 
> It is only palm size with angle finder and laser line, and it is rechargeable!! I hate to purchase one time only battery. That's great for me.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Great, which one did you get...?


----------



## DIYFREEMAN (Apr 22, 2010)

I got that one which called SlopeView TLL90.

http://www.viddler.com/explore/LindaYu/videos/4/
:laughing:


----------



## DIYFREEMAN (Apr 22, 2010)

The specification can be found in this web:
http://www.mib-instruments.com/servlet/the-421/SlopeView-TLL90-Digital-Protractor/Detail


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

DIYFREEMAN said:


> The specification can be found in this web:
> http://www.mib-instruments.com/servlet/the-421/SlopeView-TLL90-Digital-Protractor/Detail


Looks like a nice score. Only thing I noticed on the specs is apparently it only has a magnetic base for mounting. Also noticed in the last video that the guy never turned loose of it working on the wall. May need to get a bit creative there. Other than that looks like a great deal for the money. Keep us posted on how you like it:yes:


----------



## DIYFREEMAN (Apr 22, 2010)

That laser is little bit different that I knew.
It seems that special for drawing laser line on wall. 
It don't need to place in a distance from the wall, but just put the device on the wall to draw the line.
The is a link from the same guy show how to draw on wall, I will take a video myself at later time:
http://www.viddler.com/explore/LindaYu/videos/3/


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

DIYFREEMAN said:


> That laser is little bit different that I knew.
> It seems that special for drawing laser line on wall.
> It don't need to place in a distance from the wall, but just put the device on the wall to draw the line.
> The is a link from the same guy show how to draw on wall, I will take a video myself at later time:
> http://www.viddler.com/explore/LindaYu/videos/3/


 
Yeah, that's the video I was talking about. Notice he never takes his hand off the instrument. Looks like you will need to hold the instrument with one hand and draw a line with the other unless I'm missing something.:huh:


----------

